# Who But W.B. Mason paper products.



## Brother_Steve (Oct 11, 2013)

Isn't it funny how becoming a mason changes how you look at things?

Now anytime I see these boxes at work all I see is Who But Worshipful Brother Mason.

...


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 11, 2013)

I see B.A.Mason catalogs and instead of seeing shoes I see advice on what mundanes should become.


----------

